# Standard Mafia (D1)



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 26, 2011)

*All role PMs are sent out. 48 hours.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Standard Mafia (N0)*

The town of Standardville awoke to a gloomy day.

Although nobody was dead, a pentagram had been carved into the ground.

An elder spoke up.

"The Mafia are back."

*No one died. 48 hours.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Standard Mafia (N0)*

Great! Nobody is dead. Yahooooo...


----------



## Phantom (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Standard Mafia (N0)*

I vote to lynch the crazy elder! Who is with me!

Sigh, *no lynch*. Day one for the win.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Standard Mafia (N0)*

No one died, do you think a healer got lucky, or the mafia failed?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Standard Mafia (N0)*

Well looking at the list I think it's going to be difficult for there to be an inactive mafia. Most of the players are known mafia players and are on often enough. Though the possibility is still there. I would say maybe a lucky healer. The night also was pretty long so that also helps solve the whole "is the mafia inactive?" thing. 

Oh and Kam it should be D1.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Standard Mafia (N0)*

It could've been a lucky doctor, or the Mafia could have attacked the bulletproof or the illusionist who flipped heads (or tails! whichever one means that the attack fails); I _think_ those are the only explanations for a lack of night kill in this game? (I refuse to consider inactivity as a possibility. >:( )

We probably _will_ end up going with no lynch, but let's wait for people to post first before we vote! The day's just started, after all.


----------



## M&F (May 1, 2011)

Will furthermore add to the *Abstain*ing vote.

In terms of giving mafia away, a deathless night is as good as a night zero, and there's a reason why vigs usually refrain from killing on night zero.


----------



## Squirrel (May 2, 2011)

Checking in to say it sounds like a successful heal. And that's all I can think of.


----------



## Wargle (May 2, 2011)

Hmm *abstaining* sounds good. I guess we're all pretty active, so I hope we have amazing healers.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 2, 2011)

I guess I'm stuck *abstain*ing, as we have no evidence of Mafia activity (to speak of)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 6, 2011)

Sleep fell over the town, as nobody decided on a kill target.

*48 hours.*


----------

